# Brad Pitt's Make It Right Foundation sues architect over 'defective' New Orleans homes



## mark handler (Sep 21, 2018)

Brad Pitt's Make It Right Foundation sues architect over 'defective' New Orleans homes
The lawsuit accuses architect John C. Williams of defective work, alleging that his designs failed to include adequate waterproofing.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-right-foundation-sues-architect-over-n911601


----------



## JCraver (Sep 21, 2018)

Try to do the right thing, and mess it all up........

When these foundations/non-profits do this stuff, why does it always have to be fancier than it needs to be?  Some of the pics I've seen of these houses, they're unconventional designs to say the least.  What's wrong with building a rectangle with a conventional roof?  Seems like 99% of the problems would go away, and I'd bet good money that the folks buying the houses would be just as satisfied.  I'm pretty sure "progressive design" is not the first thing someone who has been displaced by a hurricane is looking for in a house.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Can we say get some overhangs please? Energy efficient? How bout blocking the sun with some overhangs, when did we stop requiring this little tid bit of help in reducing UV and sun? 

I guess windows with argon gas changed everything?

Ugly shoe box disguised as a pumpkin just in time for Autumn. 

Last day of summer guy's, time to put up your speedo's!


----------



## cda (Sep 21, 2018)

So did they meet minimum code??
As if so why was it not seen in plan review and site inspections ?????


----------



## tmurray (Sep 21, 2018)

JCraver said:


> Try to do the right thing, and mess it all up........
> 
> When these foundations/non-profits do this stuff, why does it always have to be fancier than it needs to be?  Some of the pics I've seen of these houses, they're unconventional designs to say the least.  What's wrong with building a rectangle with a conventional roof?  Seems like 99% of the problems would go away, and I'd bet good money that the folks buying the houses would be just as satisfied.  I'm pretty sure "progressive design" is not the first thing someone who has been displaced by a hurricane is looking for in a house.



I completely agree. Most of these people just want back into their homes to restore some normalcy to their lives. NGOs should be looking to do the most good for the greatest amount of people. Not bringing in architects to build their portfolios off the backs of people who have suffered tragedies. 

Now they get to lose their homes all over again.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like experimental construction, to see how much water can enter the exterior, and then mold mediation will follow later. 

At least there's no lead paint issues.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 21, 2018)

How did they get around the wall bracing at the corners.

Must have been a sell on big a$$ windows at the depot.

This is sad.


----------

